

A Tutorial on Support Vector Machines for Pattern Recognition (1998) [pdf] - sytelus
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/67119/svmtutorial.pdf

======
ilzmastr
Yep. Was assigned reading in my ML class this semester. Loved it.

